# Japan Brewers Cup Winning Aeropress



## risky (May 11, 2015)

Bit different this one!








> What was your winning recipe?
> 
> - Inverted AeroPress
> 
> ...


http://sprudge.com/aeropress-recipe-won-japan-brewers-cup-87979.html


----------



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

That's alot of beans!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

NickdeBug said:


> That's alot of beans!


Yes to compensate for the low temp being used


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Pre pre pre pre pre pre pre pre pre pre pre pre pre pre pre pre pre pre pre hump nom ?


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Grind finer extract more , or just sod it and waste waste waste lol


----------



## robashton (May 9, 2015)

I was assuming this was a super dark roast and this is one of those classic Japanese low extraction sweet/sour deals - do we have any info on that?


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Presumably a certain TDS or EY has to be achieved


----------



## ShortShots (Oct 2, 2013)

I tried this a few times and can't say it worked well with the 'coarse' grind, ey was low so as boots said pre hump nom was maybe what he was achieving


----------



## robashton (May 9, 2015)

garydyke1 said:


> Presumably a certain TDS or EY has to be achieved


From what ive been told, most Japanese stuff is dark and they tend to updose and extract at 12% and lower - entirely different palette.

i would be very interested to see if this was one of those or whether this can actually work with a modern light roast


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

robashton said:


> From what ive been told, most Japanese stuff is dark and they tend to updose and extract at 12% and lower - entirely different palette.
> 
> i would be very interested to see if this was one of those or whether this can actually work with a modern light roast


Probably be the equivalent of the old third wave orange juice over dosed under extracted ristretto


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

garydyke1 said:


> Presumably a certain TDS or EY has to be achieved


Not typically for Aeropress championships...hey, you want at least someone to qualify! ;-)


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

Mrboots2u said:


> Probably be the equivalent of the old third wave orange juice over dosed under extracted ristretto


Now you're talking - exactly the right thing to try with those Workshop LSOL beans. Unfortunately the phrase 'god shot' came into my mind. I've chucked the thought out, though.


----------

